

Tech giants to enable IPv6 on "World IPv6 Day" in June - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/02/tech-giants-to-enable-ipv6-on-world-ipv6-day-in-june.ars

======
alanh
> _Web giants Facebook, Yahoo, and Google, with a combined one billion
> visitors per day, are participating by enabling IPv6 for their main services
> that day. … unlike during the IETF IPv6 experiment, IPv4 won't be turned
> off._

Why don’t they turn it on sooner?

~~~
abraham
At their scale the slightest percentage of users having broken IPv6
implementations means millions of users cut off form their service.

